# Making your own



## SportPok

Has any one here tried to make there own clubs? 

I got this kit as a present one year and supposedly it aids you in making your own clubs. I tried it out when I first got it but have had no success as of yet. I might try it out again once the summer starts.

Has anyone hear heard of this kit?


----------



## Callaway

Never heard of it, nor would I attmept it, It's highly unlikely you'll come up with a club better then the clubs you already have


----------



## ebittner

I was just going to make a post about thins but I found this old thread.
I have never tired but I think it would be fun the only bad thing is that if you messed up all the time and money would be wasted.


----------



## Thumperfive

I've never heard of a "kit"... but it'd be cool to get as a present, I guess... if you have the room in the garage to put it together!


----------



## MarczO

never actually heard of anyone making a useable cub before. Ive seen people try to weld cast-iron clubs, but of course none of them ever worked.


----------



## Thumperfive

cast-iron?

ROFL!

I'm just imagining my neighbour taking his lovely fence apart and trying to smack the ball on the greens now... what an image!


----------



## Phreak

I have never tired this. I think that mine would break on the first swing. I just go and buy clubs.


----------



## Thumperfive

you'd have to be a REAL handyman to try and do this, I think.. and be afraid every time you swing!


----------



## JTingly

What would you do if your making a club...melting metal and putting it in a freeezer? ^_^


----------



## GolfBoy

I never even thought of this, but you would have to have something to mold the metal, mold the head, rubber for grip and the list continues. I wouldn't try it myself.


----------



## Deep

Sounds interesting, mine would suck though never was really creative, probably turn out to be the worst club ever. I bet these are probably some of the best clubs you can get though are the hand made ones.


----------



## DivotHead

I really think golf club building is really more of a process of assembling components. You buy the heads and shaft and grips seperately and put them all together a prescribed by some preconcieved plan.


----------



## cwk132

exactly divothead, I have assembled my own clubs before, Golfsmith offers classes that my dad and I took together, they teach you how to buy and assemble you own clubs and how to fit them properly. It was a fun afternoon and the clubs you make in the class (A drvier and a 5-iron) are actually fairly good. I even made a few more clubs outside of the class with my dad and the only reason I am not using them anymore is that I outgrew them. Overall it's a fun time and I'd suggest it to anyone.


----------



## pat.p

This isnt actually tht hard if people can put heads on shafts and grips on shafts why not both i think this kit comes with the head not attached! i was looking on loads of random golf websites and came across this got it for my m8 thats just started and as ever hes a diy handyman!


----------



## Topflite_d2

I've herd of it and I was thinking about doing it. You can get kits from golfsmith and they come w/ everything you need to make a drive or something.
Golfsmith.com: Search


----------



## old zeke

*reply*

I have been using a ceramic driver and 3 wood for 4 years, and it beats any other clubs that i've tried, I'm on my third head but i have caved in the face on other component drivers.I'm a big believer in that the shaft is the engine for the head and as long as you get the shaft right, that is the biggest part of the equation.That said I would not build a set of irons as I feel there is no equals for the pings I use now. This is just my opinion, and in no way meant to slander the choices of others. If it works for you use it.


----------



## 300Yards

Ceramic? As in, paintable, hard clay? How can that hold up? Did you do something special to it or something, cause I just see that thing shattering into a million pieces on impact..

Sorry to necropost, BTW..


----------



## ActionJackson

Hey 300 yards, I don't know what type of ceramic OZ is talking about and I'm not by any means familiar with club construction. But I am somewhat familiar with materials due to a meager interest in alloys and aerospace. I can say it isn't the ceramic you would find in an art store, but monolothic composite ceramic probably fortified with silicone. Using extreme pressure you can get a material that has a much better structural integrity than your average ceramic. Having said that it doesn't stand up to titanium or tungsten strength wise, I have no experience with it "golf wise", it certainly wouldn't last as long as the former, which wouldn't make it a smart long term buy....now if you can DIY maybe it's a different story.


----------



## ActionJackson

I wouldn't play with it in the rain, monolithic ceramic is very conductive to electricity!


----------



## Golfbum

ActionJackson said:


> I wouldn't play with it in the rain, monolithic ceramic is very conductive to electricity!


Metal and graphite shafts aren't?  Apparently you have never fished with a graphite fishing rod during a lightning storm.

Composite driver heads have been around for some time. Yonex had one on the market back in the late 80's early 90's. So they are not new by any means.

As for making clubs from "KITS", those kits have also been around for years. I built a milled putter back in the 80's, it came with the putter head, the shaft, the grip and the epoxy to put it together. You can buy the same kits today for drivers. I am sure this is what the original poster was talking about.


----------



## ActionJackson

Golfbum said:


> Metal and graphite shafts aren't?  Apparently you have never fished with a graphite fishing rod during a lightning storm.





Actually I am a published author in several marine biology magazines, many aspects of my research do entail fishing in order to collect specimens. Furthermore if you knew anything about the conductivity of certain materials, if you had any aerospace experience you wouldn't be rolling your eyes, because in this instance you are incorrect and I would appreciate it if you did some research before you attempt to attack someone and call them out. I've given you chance after chance and I will ow be contacting an Admin.


----------



## ActionJackson

Monolithic ceramic is made to be a conductor;

Monolithic ceramic capacitor - usptntsrv


----------



## broken tee

Golf Galaxy has club making equipment by Maltby and AJ is correct on monolithic ceramics I spent a few years before going back on active duty in the compter field I meam the old stuff.


----------

